# trim tabs



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

does anybody know how far down they go past horizontal? if any brand goes down farther than another. thanks jeff


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

jdoaks,

see it this may help you in your question.

http://www.westmarine.com/WestAdvisor/Selecting-and-Installing-Trim-Tabs

Ron


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

I read it don't see my answer thanks


----------



## jeff rod builder (Sep 21, 2014)

you may want to look at bennit trim tabs. Also they need to be sized for your boat they are made in different sizes. Also some tabs will go down further than others but you need to do the research on them.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

I put limited space one on my Starweld and it probably the best add on I've done no more pounding they are Lenco elec


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

that's what I would be putting them on just wandering how much they would slow my troll. id like to get rid of my trolling plate


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

jdoaks said:


> that's what I would be putting them on just wandering how much they would slow my troll. id like to get rid of my trolling plate


I'm not to sure how much they would slow your troll down, I use a kicker, but when is ruff out I can push the bow down for a smoother ride ,next time I'm out I can see how slow I can get my main motor down to if that helps


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

They will not slow your troll very much if at all. If you want to get rid of your troll plate, you can always go to a couple of troll bags.


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

I fish some small lakes as well as erie need reverse to much for bags . i can get close to 2 just need a little more help. more for better ride but if I can get rid of plate that would be great let me know if you try it and how much it slows you down I could get 1 size larger thank you jeff


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

jdoaks said:


> I fish some small lakes as well as erie need reverse to much for bags . i can get close to 2 just need a little more help. more for better ride but if I can get rid of plate that would be great let me know if you try it and how much it slows you down I could get 1 size larger thank you jeff


Bags should not prohibit you from using reverse. Bags are installed to ride forward of the aft section. The bags will also reduce he surge on a downwind leg in rough seas and stabilize your boat overall.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Trim tabs will NOT slow you down at all. Throw a couple bags out if needed or get a smaller motor. Trim tabs are designed to level the craft or raise and lower the bow while running.


----------



## Skeet1 (Jan 10, 2013)

Popspastime said:


> Trim tabs will NOT slow you down at all. Throw a couple bags out if needed or get a smaller motor. Trim tabs are designed to level the craft ont oor raise and lower the bow while running.


They w


----------



## Skeet1 (Jan 10, 2013)

They won't slow your speed much but they can help compensate against a strong breeze.


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

i just got a chance to look at a boat almost like mine with 12/9 tabs on it . they go down farther than I thought. he said would never have a boat without them. and they do slow him down a little.


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks for the help


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

My tabs are 4/ 12 that really don't slow me down but I wouldn't own. A boat without them


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

http://www.nauticusinc.com/nauticus_pro_troller.html

Smart Tabs have a trolling version but you'd have to reach over the back of your boat.


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

I wanted them more for smoothing out the ride but if they slow me down a tad that's just a bonus. anyhow I just ordered them again thanks for the help ill let you know how they work out


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't depend on tabs to slow the troll speed. Use bags for that.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

jdoaks said:


> I wanted them more for smoothing out the ride but if they slow me down a tad that's just a bonus. anyhow I just ordered them again thanks for the help ill let you know how they work out


They will smooth out your ride , keep the bow down so you ain't bounce around


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

The max deflection that a Lectrotab can do is 21 degrees. Lectrotab says past 21 degrees you are no longer providing any benefit of stern lift and only adding to the drag. I had to install the short actuators and I will only get about 16 degrees of deflection. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Kwall said:


> My tabs are 4/ 12 that really don't slow me down but I wouldn't own. A boat without them



Kwall

I briefly looked at the 4x12s. What kind of boat do you have them on?

Are you satisfied with their preformce at slower speeds? 

Thanks


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

eyedreamn said:


> Kwall
> 
> I briefly looked at the 4x12s. What kind of boat do you have them on?
> 
> ...


On a Starweld 20 pro , they fit perfectly and work great , they don't interfere with my kicker


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Kwall said:


> On a Starweld 20 pro , they fit perfectly and work great , they don't interfere with my kicker


Sweet. Thanks Kwall

Do they keep your bow down?

Are you able to level the boat side to side as well?

Are they the lenco limited space tab?


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Kwall said:


> On a Starweld 20 pro , they fit perfectly and work great , they don't interfere with my kicker





eyedreamn said:


> Sweet. Thanks Kwall
> 
> Do they keep your bow down?
> 
> ...


yes to every thing, I can send pic tomorrow if you want , I call them before I bought them and they said they put them on boats to 24 ft. They level the boat quickly


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

Awsome thanks pal.

I was originally gonna do them on my fishmaster but then started leaning towards the 9x9.

The 4x12s deploy alot further into the water because the actuator is so close to the transom. A 9x9 the actuator is mounted further out on the tab making the tab have less deployment. The 4x12s have alot greater deployment that makes up for only 4" of depth.

Lol that's sounds funny readying it. Anyway you get the idea.

Please do post pics of both sides.

Thanks!


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Pic


----------



## jmob (Jun 28, 2014)

Anyone have any ideas for a trim tab that will work on my Tuffy? The boat has a "stepped" transom so I don't have a ton of space. I know I could probably put smart tabs on it but I was hoping to get manually controlled not automatic.

This isn't my boat but it's the same model.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

jmob said:


> Anyone have any ideas for a trim tab that will work on my Tuffy? The boat has a "stepped" transom so I don't have a ton of space. I know I could probably put smart tabs on it but I was hoping to get manually controlled not automatic.
> 
> This isn't my boat but it's the same model.
> View attachment 206159


I would call Lenco ask them


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

I went lenco and for 20ft. they call for 9/12 inch. witch seem large to me when I see the 4/12


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

A 4x12 limited space tab is a completely different animal. Than a 9x12.

Yes the more tab surface you have in the water the more lift is achieved.

The angle of deployment on a 9x12 with a standard hieght actuator is at 21° The actuator is mounted in the center of the tab.

With a 4x12 the actuator is at a smaller angle due to the shorter depth of the tab. The tab will drop into the water well past the 21° a standard tab does which will make up for the lack of tab surface area in the water.

Sea Hunt boat (heavy fiberglass off shore boat) installs a 4x12 at the factory for boats up to 24'

I'm not saying that it will produce better than a 9x12 but if you have limited space a 4x12 will a least get you into a tab. I would think the 9x12 is definitely better at slower speeds.

If I had the room I would have 9x12's on my fishmaster. But I dont..


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

My boat will list to one side because of weight, I barely touch that side it levels that side fast, when it ruff out push the bow down, it cuts the waves without a lot of pounding


----------



## eyedreamn (Jun 12, 2011)

K wall can you do one more pic looking straight back at the transom. If not no biggie. I may do them. Thank you!


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Pic


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

kwall are you happy with location of the rocker?


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Ya there was a hole there already, so I didn't have to do much drilling


----------



## jdoaks (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks for your help


----------

